# Rod Holders in the Truck or PVC on the beach?



## JCSHEPHE (Jun 4, 2012)

How do yall do it? Do you simply get a hole digger and plant your pvc in the beach and set your rods up there or do you fish em from the truck or some sort of elevated platform?

What are the cool setups people have? Member RAILCAR replied to a thread of mine and I flipped out over his truck setup (which is the picture in his avatar).

Is the reason why people put their rods so high up in the air to keep the lines off of the seaweed?

Last, (I may get made fun of for this one) how close to the beach is too close for your truck before you look like a dummy and your vehicle gets stuck and flooded? I would assume you would take your high tide mark and park your truck back (fill in the blank) far? I have 4wd, but I dont want to have to bank on this fact.

What about putting wood under your tires or do some people simply screw the truck approach and sit in their chair and pvc on the surf?

Sorry so many questions. Just have a thirst for knowledge.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Truck rack is good for getting elevation but with PVC rod holders you can spread them out a lot more and help avoid tangles.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I like to fish the surf in the winter close to the south jetty. I don't drive my car down to the water. It is not allowed there so I tote my ice chest, chair, rod holders, and tackle to the water's edge. I fish an in-coming tide most of the time and have to move my stuff back up the beach every half hour or so. I take some pieces of pvc pipe for holders and a small sledge hammer. It works for me and I catch reds, drum, whiting, and sometimes a speck or two.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Both! I have a truck rack for my kayaks on which I have two PVC holders mounted up high. I also fish several PVC holders stuck in the sand.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

The higher elevation of the rods minimizes the effect of the breaking waves which will constantly try to pull your line in. I prefer to duct tape a piece of rebar or t-post to the PVC pipe...sinks easier. Bring a large hammer and a 2x4 to drive the rid holder down, and extra duct tape. Use spider weights to hold better. Shuffle on your way out and in.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

If you set your pvc right at the waters edge you can just wiggle them down in the wet sand without having to beat them with a hammer.I wouldn't recommend pvc for larger set ups though.I lost a new 6/0 about 20 years ago when the pvc snapped off right at the ground when a shark hit it.Since than I use steel holders I built.The higher you can get your rods up the less drag the current and sea weed will have on your line andit keeps itfrom rubbing on the sand bars.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Just use a lil forplay with your rodholder and SUCK IT! ( unless your fishing gorda than you will need a shovel) Keep it simple, no need for all kind of gadgets! OH.....and set your drag so you dont break scheduled 40 pvc off at the sand!:wink:


----------



## JCSHEPHE (Jun 4, 2012)

I figured I needed to buy a hole digger to sink the pipe. I guess this is not the case. I certainly can save money going the hammer or rebar route. I like BIGFOSTs method of using truck and some PVC below.

BIG question as many of you are worried about a fish taking the rod and breaking the holder. Do y'all not fish in free spool with the clicker engaged? In FL waters we use big J hooks let the fish eat it for about 20 seconds and then set the heck out of it! 

Perhaps with waves though in TX I would just need to tighten a tad on the drag and then notch it up when the fish hits after running with it for awhile? The more I hear y'all talk about it the more I assume y'all fish with a full on drag because of the waves and current?

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

JCSHEPHE said:


> I figured I needed to buy a hole digger to sink the pipe. I guess this is not the case. I certainly can save money going the hammer or rebar route. I like BIGFOSTs method of using truck and some PVC below.
> 
> BIG question as many of you are worried about a fish taking the rod and breaking the holder. Do y'all not fish in free spool with the clicker engaged? In FL waters we use big J hooks let the fish eat it for about 20 seconds and then set the heck out of it!
> 
> ...


I've used a post hole digger, but where I need to dig, I've found a sharpshooter shovel works better.

I don't know of anyone who keeps their drags fully tightened, but most I know keep enough drag on to prevent the line from slipping. We're usually fighting wind, current and often seaweed. Keeping a reel in freespool won't work here most of the time. I fish with circle hooks, and a fairly tight drag helps to set the hook.

I've never seen a pvc holder snap off, but I've seen more than one that wasn't properly buried pulled over by fish.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

I also have a platform on my truck that i put my shark rods on. But before i used PVC burried in the ground. They are cheap and dont rust! I use a shovel to burry them about 18"-24" down. 

Park your truck just past the high tide line if you plan on putting rods in it. Make sure you know the tides. Dont want to set up camp then have to move it when the high tide comes in.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I have a basket that works great for running and gunning up and down the beach... when camping we typically set 4-6 pvc rodholders in the sand for long rods and shark rods... short handled sharpshooter makes this fast and easy but I swear i had a friend that carried a cordless drill and 2" auger bit that could set 4 rodholders DEEP in under 3 minutes! Anyway, with the rodbasket our bait is always in front cooler, the angled holders make it easy to rig leaders, baits etc aqnd at the end of the night I just pull all rods from pvc, set them in the basket holders and pull truck to dunes for a few hours of shuteye with no worries about the surf or thieves... I have seen a strong hightide and drift log take out (forever) 3 setups once... not a pretty sight to awake to


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

JCSHEPHE said:


> How do yall do it? Do you simply get a hole digger and plant your pvc in the beach and set your rods up there or do you fish em from the truck or some sort of elevated platform?
> 
> What are the cool setups people have? Member RAILCAR replied to a thread of mine and I flipped out over his truck setup (which is the picture in his avatar).
> 
> ...


I have a basket like JC above ^ and I use that while running around looking for a spot. Once I find a spot I want to spend some time at I'll sink PVC into the ground. Dig a hole as deep as you can in the wet sand down until you find water, then stick the PVC in and suck like a Bandera hooker on opening weekend of deer season, the PVC will sink itself down. As for parking the truck I've sat until waves are hitting the tires, not good for the rig but you're not gonna sink just sitting there. Just watch it and move back if need be. Please be mindful of where the road is though and don't block it. If you plan to get drunk and pass out though it's a good idea to park it up above the tide line, usually above the low road.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

we always park right at the wet sand and move truck up/down so it stays more or less dry
unless you are on a narrow stretch,n this allows traffic above you on the beach


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

JC, where'd you get that Kelty shade kite?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

cant remember, sun-n-ski or that outdoors place at DeZavala & 10... Goodsports?
you don't want one, there's gotta be a better way


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

jc said:


> cant remember, sun-n-ski or that outdoors place at DeZavala & 10... Goodsports?
> you don't want one, there's gotta be a better way


Yeah that's Good Sports. I'm gonna rig up a PVC roller to a canvas tarp and attach it to my truck rack. I think it'll work fairly well.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

I also have a basket like JC that holds 6 rods upright and has 2 45deg bait rigging holders. You can get one at CTI designs. http://www.cpidesigns.com/ I bought mine at David's Tackel Box in Rosenberg, Tx and saved some shipping cost. For holding rods in the sand, I use some 6ft rebar with 2 welded washers big enough to fit any rod handle. They also have a little rebar circle welded about 18in from the bottom to pound in the sand with a rubber hammer. Works great! I just mount the basket at home and drive down to the beach until I see a good spot to pull the truck into. Follow the same procedures as others suggest.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

justletmein said:


> Yeah that's Good Sports. I'm gonna rig up a PVC roller to a canvas tarp and attach it to my truck rack. I think it'll work fairly well.


yup, there's an old army green rig like that on PINS, havent seen them in a couple years... he had one from an RV mounted on his rack... exactly what I want to do once (if) i get my rack, hahaha


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

jc said:


> yup, there's an old army green rig like that on PINS, havent seen them in a couple years... he had one from an RV mounted on his rack... exactly what I want to do once (if) i get my rack, hahaha


You know what, before I go to the pains of building my own I'd better go look into an RV style awning first. I might find something perfect without having to screw around with it.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

surfguy said:


> I also have a basket like JC that holds 6 rods upright and has 2 45deg bait rigging holders. You can get one at CTI designs. http://www.cpidesigns.com/ I bought mine at David's Tackel Box in Rosenberg, Tx and saved some shipping cost.


quality stuff, but I've known a couple of the "L" supports to break and I personally bent the hell out of one. I replaced mine with steel


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

justletmein said:


> You know what, before I go to the pains of building my own I'd better go look into an RV style awning first. I might find something perfect without having to screw around with it.


let me know when you have it all figured out... easy, reliable, and portable shade is the hardest thing to come up with of all the beach gear in my opinion... my wooden unmbrella is quick, easy and good when the sun is straight up but sucks in the morning and evening... I think a retractible awning is the deal but you have to have a rack to make it work


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

jc said:


> let me know when you have it all figured out... easy, reliable, and portable shade is the hardest thing to come up with of all the beach gear in my opinion... my wooden unmbrella is quick, easy and good when the sun is straight up but sucks in the morning and evening... I think a retractible awning is the deal but you have to have a rack to make it work


Yeah but racks are cheap, think I got that monster contractor rack for like $150. It's a bit of a pain to remove all the time though. My thought was to mount my tarp to a PVC pipe fit through the back loops of the rack, this would allow me to roll the tarp up or roll it out and I can also flip it over the bed to cover the bed. Then use two of my rod holders as the front legs to tie down with stakes.


----------



## JCSHEPHE (Jun 4, 2012)

jc said:


> let me know when you have it all figured out... easy, reliable, and portable shade is the hardest thing to come up with of all the beach gear in my opinion... my wooden unmbrella is quick, easy and good when the sun is straight up but sucks in the morning and evening... I think a retractible awning is the deal but you have to have a rack to make it work


I will do ya a favor and make a thread on it as I am curious too.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Lmfao!!!!


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

ok I will share mine rod holder that fit in the back of my truck , that is at an angle so I can still use my yak rack and they don't stand straight up. also I can remove it and place it on the beach and rig my rods all at one time, now as for the rod holder on the beach I use PVC pipe about 5 to 6 feet and I can place them any where..


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

That's a sweet setup. Did you make the rod rack yourself? I notice you have 6 rods out. The most I have been able to put out at one time is 4 (when the action is good). Must keep you busy. Are they all long lines?


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

thanks and yes I made it myself. on average I have 6 lines out but i do have a extra person with me, 4 rods are 10 footer with magged jigmasters casted out and the two center ones are penn 6/0 yaked out about 200 to 250 yards out.

I'm really big on the buddy system.. reeling in a shark solo can lead to way to many issues..


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

I plan to be at Surfside the 25th-29th. Any chance you will be around and we can hook up? I should be recovered from my stingray attack by then and could use some tips to land a good size shark.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

@ surfguy= I might be able to do that.. depending on my work schedule. where do you plan on setting up.. car body, access 5 or down by the the paid beach?


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

All the usual beach houses I rent for me and the wife are booked, so I am staying at Ocean Village hotel aka "Pirates Cafe" hotel and can fish Surfside anywhere via my truck Tue-Fri. What's your recommendation on fishing location/time for the day you can meet?


----------

